# Blue Marlin Sashimi?



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone posted a picture of the specials board at Maxwell's in Savannah yesterday on FB.

They are offering "Sashimi Grade Blue Marlin".

Anyone ever tried eaten a Blue Marlin?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 25, 2012)

No but I sure wanna catch one.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 25, 2012)

I never even thought about eating one, I'm afraid it might make me lose my mojo.....


----------



## Heartstarter (Jul 25, 2012)

I went for a training class at the GE fcility in Milwaukee several years back and it was served in their cafeteria. Its delicious. So is sailfish. Thats the only place Ive ever seen it.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 25, 2012)

It's illegal to sell billfish other than swordfish in the us. So either way they are in violation, it's either selling billfish or the ole 'bait and swith'


----------



## d-a (Jul 25, 2012)

captbrian said:


> It's illegal to sell billfish other than swordfish in the us. So either way they are in violation, it's either selling billfish or the ole 'bait and swith'



Brian I think you can still import billfish, but can not sell billfish caught in US governed waters. 

d-a


----------



## captbrian (Jul 25, 2012)

d-a said:


> Brian I think you can still import billfish, but can not sell billfish caught in US governed waters.
> 
> d-a



True.  I assumed it was Atlantic blue marlin.  It is legal to import pacific blue marlin.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 25, 2012)

d-a said:


> Brian I think you can still import billfish, but can not sell billfish caught in US governed waters.
> 
> d-a



Correct. If checked, they would have to prove it was caught outside US waters. 
A buddy of mine caught one while sword fishing in SE Fl. It came up tail wrapped and dead, so they kept it. I didn't try any sashimi from it, but the steaks were dang good.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 26, 2012)

Shouldn't be much different than sailfish. I caught 2 off Jacksonville back when I was Tourney fishing for Kings. We kept one to try. It was OK but not good enough to kill another one for eating.
Tried it several ways, fried, broiled and grilled with marinate. Of course it would be better if we had known how to really prepare it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 26, 2012)

I have caught a plenty but never killed one, however in Mexico smoked marlin is rather common in restuarants in fishing ports (lots on the market because tourist want to get a picture of a big marlin hanging on the dock) and doesn't taste bad at all, not as good as smoked mullet, but comparable to smoked AJ.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2012)

Very good eating,,


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 15, 2012)

It's excellent. I've had it in the Bahamas, Turks, and Dominican. 
If people knew how good they taste more people would kill and eat them. But you can't do that... The blue marlin is the ultimate game fish. The Ferrari of the sea. Each one has its own character and does something a little different than the next. Plus, there are WAY to many other fish out there to eat that are very tasty. But, if you ever get a chance, try it. I doubt that chance will be at a local restaurant for obvious reasons but even off the coast of Florida they do end up dying sometimes during the fight... That's how I ended up eating it in other countries.


----------



## GLS (Nov 16, 2012)

Years, actually decades ago, when everything with a bill was brought to the hill for weighing and photos, the local fishing club would donate the tournament marlin to the Dept. of Corrections for consumption by inmates.  I remember one year when 11 blues went into the refrigerator truck.  C&R is the better attitude for marlin.  I've eaten smoked sailfish and marlin and it ain't bad.


----------



## basser (Nov 16, 2012)

I have eaten blue marlin sashimi in Hawaii, and it was very good.  It in fact was much better than than the typical yellowfin or yellowtail.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never been, but I imagine you wouldn't have a hard time trying / finding it over in Hawaii... Those boys aren't afraid to put the steel in one there!


----------



## grim (Nov 19, 2012)

I tried some in california maybe 10 years back.  It was good but I felt dirty eating a sportfish.  It reminds me of fish like yellowtail, albacore or escolar in the texture and taste, which are all among my favorites.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 6, 2012)

shoot now that I know they taste good... It's time to catch one.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 7, 2012)

Tasted smoked marlin on the big island of Hawaii,poke'/ ceviche spearfish and jerky.....the marlin to me is quite oily ...similar to mackerel but texture is like swordfish....stringy and was red/orange in color.

As far as being legal for sale or use....Hawaii harvests a lot of billfish and as far as when I was there it was sold in restaurants and stores on the island.


----------



## How2fish (Dec 10, 2012)

Never tried Marlin or Sailfish, been lucky and have never killed one while fishing all released but if I had of killed one I would have tried it....heard marlin is pretty good..


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

as soon as we catch one well eat it!


----------

